# I have semi-remote land for sale in MONTANA



## CrazyLady

Hi there, I have land for sale in Montana, that many consider really remote, but having lived furthar out to me it's semi rural.. almost 90 acres, no phone lines, (cell) no power, (off grid, solar, batteries and such) there is a TV dish and a Satellite Internet dish my kids used when they were still home. I never drilled a well, it's about 150 feet, but the place comes with water tanks I used to store and haul water.. Closest neighbors 1 mile, closest town 34 miles, towns of about 2,000. Land is 3/4 fenced and ready for the last side. There's 2 years supply of fire wood already cut, and a lifetime supply in the woods. Land is benches, pastures, and 3/4's timber, (ponderosa pine), driveway is 1/3 mile long and house is totally private. It's unfinished but liveable, and well insulated, needs wall boards. Built of 2 by 6's and sturdy. Come with alot, gen. propane kitchen range and tanks, Schrader huge fireplace style wood stove. Even maybe a old 2 horse trailer and 1ton crewcab 4x4. This is a unique and private place...
Right now I am being a snow bird so have no photos, but I have it listed with,

Patty Davis of PEDEandAssociates out of Bozeman Montana, 
[email protected] 

The land is in SE Montana, 63 miles from Miles City. She has photos and all the information on it.. The land is #33 of WILD HORSE RANCH
Right now I think she has it at $161,000. I am willing to work a deal or carry a contract, or even work a partial trade... I am selling because the place was a stepping stone for my kids and I, but they grew up and left home before we were finished with it.. Now at almost 55 I am pulled to do something different..Thanks for looking!!!:happy::


----------



## horsepoor21

I would love to learn more about your place for sale . I found the website but did not see your listing there ?? If you can give me more info I'd sure appreciate it ! What would your terms be on owner financing ?

Thankyou in advance !
-Amy


----------



## CrazyLady

Thanks for the reply,. Yes they don't have many listing on their site, but do have alot for sale and selling.. But if folks want to email Patty she has taken tons of photos, including all the wild flowers that grow there.. Feel free to ask questions, either here or privately, and I'll try to answer them.. The house is about 24 by 24, two story, has a 2 sided framed deck ready to add on, and as I said, solid and well insulate with R-19 and Reflextics foil insulation. A great view up your own little valley to watch the mule deer, or wild turkeys. What would you like to know?


----------



## CrazyLady

Opps,:lookout: forgot to answer your question. I am pretty open to terms, but need enough down to cover Patty's %.. But haven't a set, deal in mind, so am willing to look at all offers....


----------



## horsepoor21

Okay , Patti sent me some pictures today ...... I am in LOVE ... Seriously !It's gorgeous there !

What is Patti's % ? That's what you would need up front , and then a monthly payment after that or what ? How much would that be ?(totally new to this so please bare with me !) 

If you'd like to move this to Private messaging that's fine , otherwise I'll just keep checking this post


----------



## CrazyLady

Amy, thanks again.. If I remember Patty's % is less than most real estate places, I think it was 6%.. But again, any down payment would depend on the sale amount.. And like I said I will consider all offers..In the past years ago, I even took a car & a motorhome as a partial down payment..and years ago I even sold another property thru' here..Hopefully my next place will be my last.. tho' they all seem to be going sky high..Where Wild Horse Ranch is, is still one of the undiscovered areas, along the interstate, 20 miles north, all is bare open prairie type fields and land. So unlike the beautiful timbered pockets of SE Montana.. Patty could tell you more about the percent, and figure out what payments would be, but it depends on what one could afford too, that is why I am willing to deal. I know we are not all rich folks..Feel free to Pm me.


----------



## horsepoor21

I PM'd you


----------



## CrazyLady

Thanks for the interest Amy..:clap:
I sent you back a PM, Thought I'd tell you here so you can go find it..


----------



## CrazyLady

http://


----------



## bluefish

Are there any covenants or restrictions on the place? Also, how many bedrooms?


----------



## CrazyLady

thermopkt I don't know what is happening here, I posted a reply to your questions last night, but it went poof this morning.. So hope I'm not doubling up here.. Yes, there are convenants, but they are mostly easy common sense ones, and some do not effect my land like you can't fence across the main road. You can't sub divide the lands, no major Hog feedlots and such.. But are very easy, and in the area there are no building permits required.. The house is fairly open, inside walls are framed for 3 bedrooms out of 2 by 6's. I'm sure Patty has copies of the covenants, if you are really interested, and they are in the county records.. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bluefish

Thanks! I saw your first reply and answered, but that was lost too.


----------



## CrazyLady

Glad it wasn't just me, did get older a few days before the new year, so it had me wondering, but see it was the whole site. Explains why I had trouble getting in. Oh well, we're at our favorite place now..
What looks like a deck on the house is really framed solid for the rest of the house or an add-on. I wanted the kitchen out there, and huge with lots of windows for the view.. Sitting on it is an old 1909 wood/coal range that needs refinishing. The framed deck area covers two sides of the house and would make an easy add on should someone need it larger, the windows were put in large enough to take out for french doors. Also on the deck is a heavy glass sliding door, also waiting..It's a place of many possibilities, and freedom and quiet. I just don't need a place so large anymore, so it's become a sort of base camp for me..as I'm not able to finish it like I dreamt of .. But for a young family so much of the work is already done, and the house is liveable if one wanted to build else-where on the land, and have two houses, for a studio, rental, or in-laws.. again thanks for looking!!!!!!!!!!:happy:


----------



## bluefish

We love the pics and all. It's the sort of thing we've always wanted. It's just the small details, like a job and such.  We're researching and looking. if it's still available in the spring (I know, you'd love to sell it sooner ), we'd like to come up and take a look at the area. We'd come now, but we've been having water issues, (don't try to expand the pit where your pressure tank is in the middle of winter!) and can't leave during the cold weather. If it does sell, would you mind letting me know? Either here or by PM.

Any chance you want a house in Wyoming?


----------



## CrazyLady

:happy: thermopkt, thank you. Patti the real estate gal has many, many more photos of the property, so if someone was serious, I'm sure she'd share.. If you want to see the property get a hold of her, right now she is much closer than I am, and has all the keys.. Oh, I know all about winter and water issues (why I had none, grin), maybe you'll get a break in the weather, without the wind.. Feel free to ask more if you need, or pm me. Where in Wyo. are you, I have my guess from your posting name.?? So stay warm...but remember winter can come in the spring..


----------



## bluefish

Yep, we're in Thermopolis.


----------



## CrazyLady

_Thank you to everyone who has shown interest in my Montana property, and as requested by some, to let you know that yes, there is now a PENDING SALE !! of the property..But Patti does have others listed._
_Thank you for the interest!!!!!!!!!!!!and help.. Especially Dawn...and I will update when the sale becomes final._


----------



## Lizza

Congratulations on your sale! It is beautiful property.


----------



## CrazyLady

:clap: Thank you !! morningstar, that was nice of you.. yes it is, in a very pretty, yet undiscovered area. I'm headed back there in a few days to shovel snow and haul things elsewhere, I've been playing 'snow-bird'.. I'll let you know if I should of grown more feathers....or if I have :icecream:
Jessi


----------

